# Plot Blue



## Eothain (20 December 2010)

Anyone have any experience of the rather amazing KWPN stallion Plot Blue? Any idea of what his semen quality is like? He's 1,500 for frozen so, 'twould want to be good!!!


----------



## Bearskin (20 December 2010)

Lovely horse.  1.5K seems like a bit of a bargain for a World Cup winner!


----------



## sovereign sea (20 December 2010)

What about his sire Mr. Blue? anyone know is he still available?


----------



## dannydunne (21 December 2010)

£1500 doesnt seem to bad however i believe there are some restrictions on using him. In 2010 only mares from belgium and holland could be inseminted and it had to be done at a certain clinic, wont be sent out. Oh and only 15-20 of the most interesting mares were selected!

As for Mr Blue its a similar story. Semen if difficult to get hold of, only place i've seen it is keros and i think its restricted.


----------



## tigers_eye (21 December 2010)

If it's the Mr Blue bloodline you want to access there is also the KWPN-approved Zirocco Blue VDL (Mr Blue x Voltaire). He has fabulous french blood further back on the dam's side too.


----------



## Eothain (21 December 2010)

He's after being approved for use in Ireland as well so hopefully, access won't be too much of an issue! It's a very well related, good performing mare that I'd have in mind for him so hopefully all will go to plan.


----------



## dannydunne (24 December 2010)

Have to say i'm not the biggest fan of Zirocco Blue. Seen him jump a couple of times and i really dont like the way he uses himself over the jump, i know his foals were quite popular this year but after seeing him in Hengelo a couple of weeks ago i'd wait another year or two to see what the foals mature into and what sort of mares he suits best.


----------



## dots83 (27 November 2012)

we have used Plot Blue to breed our Cavalier x Nimmerdor. 
We had 2 foals a colt and a filly. The oldest is 2 years now, he was sold as a foal and then he was sold to the UK and they had him freejumping this week and he jumped really great!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 November 2012)

dots83 said:



			we have used Plot Blue to breed our Cavalier x Nimmerdor. 
We had 2 foals a colt and a filly. The oldest is 2 years now, he was sold as a foal and then he was sold to the UK and they had him freejumping this week and he jumped really great!!!






Click to expand...

Please forgive my ignorance, that is an impressive jump, but at just 2 year old is that normal practice ? god help it's limbs.


----------



## dots83 (28 November 2012)

Probably if you would do this everyday it would be damage his feet. But its normal to let the youngh horses jump a couple of times. In my opinion its not to bad to let them jump a bigger jump once in a while, if you keep it natural. I think the jump is about 1.20m. The stallionsellection in Holland they have the 2,5 year old horses jump about the same hight. He doesn't HAVE to jump with so much air, thats just quality. He will learn to jump more economic. 
We have a Nabab de Reve foal who jumped over a fence of 1.10m and at the age of 2 he is still sound


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 November 2012)

Thanks, I understand.  Just find it odd I guess.

My rising two year olds have trouble walking in a straight line, staying awake for more than an hour or two at a stretch and are such big awkward babies.

But there is a big difference between warmblood competition bred horses and my irish babies. The gelding is improving though, he managed to negotiate the hosepipe this morning without it tripping him up !


----------



## Eothain (5 December 2012)

Very nice. Looks like it's well able to get itself in the air. One or two loose jumps every now and again isn't going to do much damage in the long run.

What type was the mare you used? Was she tall? How tall? Did Plot Blue add any height to the foal? Would you use a smaller mare with him?


----------



## dots83 (5 December 2012)

His mom is about 1.68, but her offspring isn't to big. The oldest, a 5 year old Oklund gelding is now 1.66, still growing a little. He was reall small and short when he was 3 years old, now he is a well proportionad horse.







The Plot Blue was as a foal not to big either. But in my opinion he will probably be big enough when he is about 5 years old. 
I wouldn't use a small mare for him I think, but its difficult to say because our mare makes them not to big.


----------



## Eothain (5 December 2012)

Fantastic info. That's very much for that


----------

